# Joe's hobby Shop....



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know who all knows about Joe Garrett, but he has a hobby shop in his Pharmacy right next to Brazosport hospital in Lake Jackson. He's a super nice guy and carries Byrons fuel, my favorite, and Mugen buggies, truggies, Traxxas for the slash slash beginner racers. We talk about rc all the time, he's always getting in new tires, AKA is my favorite, and Novarossi engines, my favorite too. He's got the p5xl, the toro, the plus-4 and the .21bf too. Reciever batteries, tools, glow plugs and so on.We will get you going in style with the right stuff to keep you going in the long run too. From bashers, to hardcore racers like me. Joes can get you what you need at a great price. Joe got into the hobby because his two sons Joey and Mike were getting exited about it. It's nice to see a family involved in the hobby and with great attitudes to boot. And the most important things about hobby shops is price, and support after the sale, so if you run into a snag you know you will be taken care of at Joes.

Mad Dog

Go to Joes.......


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will keep that in mind the next time my job takes me down to the LJ area.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i just picked up a new set of tools, set of mounted aka's and a new body.....thanks


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

+1


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Tires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We've been getting in plenty of tires, so come on in and check it out. I love AKA premounts. Soft, Supersoft, I-Beams, Cityblocks, Crossbrace, and coming soon in April the new Enduro in Premounts, looks to be a hot tire. Pro-Line Calibers, holeshots, and crimes......and Byrons fuel.....The Best....Novarossi Engines, Toro Nero, Plus-4, .21 3ports, and My favorite P5's....EDS tools will spoil you. All at super competitive prices...

Go to Joes.............


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Wowwww*

I looked at the wall today and we have tons of tires, so come check it out. I like the I-Beams and City Blocks in soft and supersoft compound. Joe found some really cool 0 rings for the mugen mbx-6 that fit perfectly, not the associated stuff, That's what I like about Joe is that he searches and gets all scientific about this stuff. He measured the o rings od and id and thickness. He really does his homework, and between his scientific mind and my racing and building skills you will get the expert advise you need......So come in and get setup, and hooked up........

Thanks,
Mad Dog

Go to Joes.............


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey will be in there this week, I have been here for over 8 weeks, and did not know it was here...


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Good to know. I have had to run to Houston Several times over the last month or so getting things for Control Line Airplanes.
Fuel Batteries etc. Maybe I could start geetting things from him.
My school and 1 of the Lake Jackson schools have started getting kids interested in the Control lines for competition.


They are to compete this coming weekend in Lake Jackson, if they can get them off the ground for more than a lap.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

whats the phone number to the shop


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Joes Hobby Shop 979-299-1795


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

What is the address i want to check Joes out.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

215 Oak Dr S, Lake Jackson

You will love it. He will treat you right.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Darren give me directions there from pearland


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Head *south* on *S Main St/TX-35 S* toward *E Pear St* Continue to follow TX-35 S







34.1 mi
2.Turn *left* to merge onto *TX-288 S*







9.0 mi
3.Turn *right* at *Oak Dr S*







0.5 mi
4.Make a *U-turn* at *Crsg* Destination will be on the right







476 ft








215 Oak Dr S
Lake Jackson, TX 77566


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nice Job*

Darren. Get er done...

Go to Joes.................


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> 215 Oak Dr S, Lake Jackson
> 
> You will love it. He will treat you right.


sweet thanks


----------

